

Thanks you Google for closing Reader - yvan
http://blog.yvanmarques.com/post/45660681169/thanks-you-google-for-closing-reader

======
medikoo
How Feedly is not dependent on Google Reader?

I see that it syncs with Google Reader, but what will happen when Google
Reader will die?

Does Feedly provide simple import/export functionality? Are we free to export
our subscriptions from Feedly to some other software?

~~~
yvan
Feedly will switch to their own platform once Gooogle Reader is closing. You
can find more information here <http://blog.feedly.com/2013/03/14/google-
reader/>

------
markyc
As a non-native English speaker, this article is unreadable to me because of
the poor English

~~~
b6
The author was able to make his thoughts clear to me. I wouldn't do as well
writing on this topic in my second language, even though I spent most of last
year studying about five hours per day. Were you _really_ unable to
understand, or did you just find it irritating? If the latter, could you find
it in your heart to spend an extra thirty seconds understanding it instead of
writing a comment like this?

~~~
markyc
I honestly couldn't follow the author's train of tought, mainly because of the
horrible grammar.

I guess if I really wanted to, I could spend a few minutes trying to parse the
phrases and deduct the meaning, but I find that unreasonable, given the high
probability that the article is very light in substance anyway.

------
mon
Have your tried Yanobs Reader? <http://yanobs.com/reader> pretty much like
Google Reader, really simple to use, with mobile apps coming soon!

------
webjunkie
Thanks for not actually linking the word Feedly to Feedly.

